# Where do you buy your jars for your tinctures and salves?



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had their favorite place to buy the amber/blue glass jars for homemade tinctures and salves. I've been looking I just can't make up my mind which company to use! Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

I get my blue tincture bottles from sks bottle & packaging; here's their website. 
http://www.sks-bottle.com/
I like their quality and promptness in shipping. In your research just be aware that shipping prices vary quite a bit, (and sometimes it takes some effort to get the shipping cost) so you might want to include that in your decision.
I've ordered my salve jars from a couple of different companies, including sks. I also use small canning jars (4oz) sometimes with larger salve batches. 
Hope this helps!
~nyx


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I've been ordering from specialty bottles for years and have always been happy with their prices. For what I buy, they are the cheapest:

Specialty Bottle - Glass Bottles, Glass Jars, Tin Containers, Vials, Plastic Bottles, Plastic Jars for Food, Cosmetics, Candles and Aromatherapy


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I just had some fun on these websites! Great info!


----------

